# [info] tunnel http per un programma specifico

## sanzo77

Molto molto tempo fa quando lavoravo in un azienda in cui passavo il solo traffico http avevo su windows un programmino che dato un programma lo forzava a passare per la porta 80.

Esiste una cosa analoga per linux? L'intento e' quello di associarlo a mercury per poterlo usare dall'universita' dove molte porte sono bloccate.

----------

## federico

Ecco a te:

```

* net-misc/httptunnel 

     Available versions:  3.0.5 3.3

     Homepage:            http://www.nocrew.org/software/httptunnel.html

     Description:         httptunnel can create IP tunnels through firewalls/proxies using HTTP

```

----------

## sanzo77

ok, emergo e vedo come si usa... speriamo  :Smile: 

----------

## sanzo77

emh...  :Embarassed:   ho letto le man page di htc e hts, ma o non capisco come si usa o non capisco come possa aiutarmi... mi dareste una mano?

Io credo di dover far partire hts con la porta che usa mercury per connettersi, ma poi non posso dire a mercury di usare un altro server o sbaglio?

C'e' qualcosa che mi sfugge?

----------

## comio

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> emh...   ho letto le man page di htc e hts, ma o non capisco come si usa o non capisco come possa aiutarmi... mi dareste una mano?
> 
> Io credo di dover far partire hts con la porta che usa mercury per connettersi, ma poi non posso dire a mercury di usare un altro server o sbaglio?
> 
> C'e' qualcosa che mi sfugge?

 

se devi bucare la tua azienda... man htc/hts.

A te serve htc... poi devi trovare qualcuno che abbia in esecuzione hts.

ciao

luigi

----------

## sanzo77

umh quindi potrei mettere hts su un server casalingo che ascolta sulla 80 e ridireziona sulla 1863 (usata da mercury per connettersi a msn), poi dall'universita' uso htc per dire di creare il tunnel http verso il mio server casalingo ( htc myserver:80) ?

Giusto?

Unico problema, nel caso sia tutto giusto e' che non ho server linux a casa  :Neutral:  ma questo si risolve....

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## sanzo77

ho visto che httptunnel esiste anche x windows quindi il problema del server esterno è risolto... ho un pc sempre acceso con windows sopra e lui farà da server per creare il tunnel... ora parte server mi è chiara, o almeno credo:

Correggetemi se sbaglio

```

#hts --forward-port server.messenger.blabla:1863 80

```

ma della parte client non ci ho capito un H, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?  :Confused: 

----------

## GiRa

Ma usare il port forwarding di ssh fa tanto brutto? È quasi impossibile che all'università blocchino ssh.

----------

## sanzo77

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Ma usare il port forwarding di ssh fa tanto brutto? È quasi impossibile che all'università blocchino ssh.

 

Mi sai spiegare come si fa?

----------

## gutter

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> *

 

Non credo che l'amministratore di rete sarà contento di ciò   :Confused: 

----------

## sanzo77

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *sanzo77 wrote:*   * 
> 
> Non credo che l'amministratore di rete sarà contento di ciò  

 

Non vedo cosa gliene possa fregare, msn, amsn, gaim, kopete passano tranquillamente perchè hanno l'opzione "usa la benedetta porta http", mentre mercury per scelte del programmatore non ce l'ha... il mio è solo un escamotage per poter usare mercury che mi piace di + come IM su linux rispetto agli altri... tutto qui... se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi come devo usare il client di httptunnel mi fa un grosso favore... ho trovato anche un esempio in giro per google ma devo essere di coccio io...   :Shocked:   :Confused: 

----------

## sanzo77

Riesumo questo post perche' non so + come fare... sotto linux tutti gli im client mi vanno parecchio male, non x colpa loro, ma per colpa della rete che nella biblioteca dove sono io prende poco... 

Sto provando e riprovando con hts e htc a creare un tunnel tra l'universita' e casa mia, per riuscire a connettermi cosi' tramite mercury ad msn.

Il server che mercury cerca di contattare e' messenger.hotmail.com:1863

A questo punto ho messo su un pc di casa mia hts sulla porta 81:

hts -F messenger.hotmail.com:1863 81

e lui si mette ad ascoltare ( e gia' qui io non capisco xche' nn ci sia un modo di fargli loggare un qualcosa, hts gira su windows)

Poi ho pensato che quello che devo fare e' stabilire una connessione tra universita e casa per quanto riguarda la porta 1863 e ho allora provato cosi'

htc -F 1863 mioserver:81

ma niente da fare... 

entrambi i programmi si mettono in background e non so come fare a vedere se si stanno parlando o meno ( se metto -w non diventano demoni, ma nn parlano ugualmente)... datemi una mano per farvore  :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Se togli windows dal pc sempre acceso e ci metti gentoo o anche un altro linux posso aiutarti volentieri ma un aiuto su win, oltre a essere un pochino OT, è oltre alle mie competenze.

Se decidessi di usare un SO serio (!=win) ti suggerirei di creare un tunnel con ssh, affidabile, pratico e documentazione come se piovesse  :Wink: 

----------

## sanzo77

umh non capisco, il software che faccio girare su windows e' lo stesso identico che faccio girare sotto gentoo... 

Non posso levare windows dal mio server di casa perche' non sono io il suo principale utente, ma mia madre che non credo gradirebbe il passaggio   :Laughing: 

Inoltre l'aiuto non sarebbe in ogni caso ot dato che il problema ce l'ho su gentoo, se il portatile che uso lo avvio sotto windows msn va senza problemi... 

Il problema + grosso che ho attualmente e' capire la documentazione di questo http-tunnel, ci sono 4 righe x hts e 4 per htc e, saro' stupido io ma non riesco a capire come va usato...

----------

## sanzo77

io uppo, fosse mai che legge un guru di httptunnel   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Questa pagina l'hai vista?

http://www.nocrew.org/software/httptunnel/faq.html

----------

## sanzo77

Si, l'ho vista... e infatti non mi spiego perche' avendo praticamente fatto quello che sta scritto qui:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  On the server you must run hts. If I wanted to have port 80 (http) redirect all traffic to port 23 (telnet) then it would go something like:
> 
> hts -F server.test.com:23 80
> ...

 

il tunnel non funziona...

Voglio capire meglio la filosofia del tunnel: si crea una connessione client-server passando per la porta 80 del client e arrivando ad una porta raggiungibile del server e forwardando le richieste (nel client) su una determinata porta verso la porta 80. Giusto? 

Una volta arrivati al server poi la richiesta viene forwardata all'host che si vuole raggiungere sulla determinata porta... 

Giusto?

----------

## makoomba

```
client msn -> localhost:1863 (htc) -> server.tuo:80 (hts) -> server.messenger.blabla:1863
```

quindi devi dire al client di connettersi a localhost:1863 altrimenti non usi il tunnel.

se il client non prevede un opzione per cambiare il server, puoi usare iptables.

----------

## sanzo77

Ok, mi illudevo che htc si prendesse automaticamente tutte le richieste sulla porta 1863... lunedi' faro' il test e vi faccio sapere.

Grazie  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Va bhe ma dai !! Se e' questo ti vietiamo di postare ancora  :Smile:  Era una condizione base ! :p

----------

## makoomba

@sanzo77

in caso non sia prevista l'opzione nel programma, una regola tipo

```
iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d ip.server.messenger --dport 1863  -j REDIRECT
```

dovrebbe esser sufficiente.

----------

